# delicacy



## RichB1347

Hi,

My grandfather was hungarian, and as a child when I would always "why" he would answer with a word that meant "because."  I'm not sure of the spelling, but I think it was "meetacarce."  This was a great childhood memory for me.  I'm not sure why he wouldn't teach me more of how to speak his native language but I would always ask him to.

Anyway, as a tradition my family still prepares a special meal at Easter.  The name of it is lost, and I wonder if anyone knows what this is called, and how to pronounce it.  We just call it "stuff."  It is simply diced pieces of cooked ham, veal, stuffing, hard boiled egg and keilbassi.  We also use his recipe of a special spicy ketchup to dip this into.  We enjoy it every year, and it's a wonderful hungarian family tradition.  Does anyone else make this, and can you tell me what it is called?

Thanks!
Rich


----------



## natasha2000

Rich, you're in a wrong forum. This is Slavic forum, and neither Hungarian nor Romanian are Slavic Languages, therefore there is a little chance that somebody answers you. Try asking some moderator to move your thread to the right forum.
Best regards


----------



## somody

Unfortunately, I've never heard of that food.  The word (actually, words) that you described were *mit akarsz*.  This doesn't mean _because_, but rather _what do you want_ or _what is it_ !  And yes, this is Hungarian.


----------



## nitad54448

Hi,
I maybe wrong, if the food was typical for Easter, in Romania there is something called "drob" but it is made with lamb not veal (I guess).


----------



## Erik 182

- I want to go away.
- Why?
- Because. = Mert. = Csak. meaning go about your business, mind your own business, dont care about it.

We have some traditional foods for Easter:
- fasírt = fasírozott
- rúdfasírt: fried minced (pork) meat stuffed with boiled eggs
- kötözött sonka: boiled ham
- kolbász: sasuage

nothing else comes to my mind
hope I could help you


----------

